# Aktive Kindererziehung



## KatzenHai (11 März 2004)

Da lag ich frisch erkrankt am Montag nachmittag auf dem heimischen Sofa, als meine 11-Jährige fragte, ob sie MTV schauen dürfe. Nun gut, warum nicht.

Dann war meine Neugierde geweckt: Da lief am unteren Bildrand eine Leiste mit "Flirt-Match"-Service:
Eine SMS an 8xxxx (0,49 € jeweils) mit dem Text MATCH name1 name2 - und das System zeigt an, ob diese Namen zueinander passen und warum.
Also (Beispiel): "MATCH GOTTHILF KUNIGUNDE" ruft einen Text hervor wie "75 % - beide passen recht gut zueinander, nur Gotthilf müsste sich öfters waschen, um Kunigunde endgültig zu erobern." (kein Flachs, so was wird da produziert).
Da habe ich meiner Kleinen mal bewiesen, dass 49 Cent ziemlich verschwendet sein können, und habe eine SMS investiert: 
*MATCH ÄPFEL BIRNEN*. 
Resultat: 69 % - Äpfel könnte mit Birnen die Welt umsegeln, wenn da nicht Birnens Eifersucht wäre.

11-Jährige überzeugt, Premium-SMS sind Abzocke.  :evil: 

36-Jähriger überzeugt: Erziehung ist durchaus mal "ne Mark" wert


----------



## virenscanner (11 März 2004)

IMHO ein gut-investierter knapper halber Euro...


----------



## dvill (11 März 2004)

Diese Lebenserfahrung erwirbt nicht jeder Jugendliche für nur 49 Cent:

http://www.kontraste.de/0403/manuskripte/txt_sms.html

Dietmar Vill


----------

